# Need an advice



## daMan (Dec 18, 2012)

I need an advice on my situation. I apologize for the long story but it would provide the full story of this silly situation.

My wife is extremely jealous, it's getting worse and worse every year, even now when we're in our 50s and been happily married for 22 yrs with 2 grown kids.

We've met some new friends through her sister while on a vacation this past summer, they're also married couple maybe a little younger, mid 40s with 2 kids as well. My wife immediately accused me of flirting with the Mrs.X after the first dinner night, I told her that she was just being paranoid as we've only having casual conversations during dinner in the whole group of all 6 adults together (us 2, her sister & husband, Mr. & Mrs.X) there was no flirting, I'm sure her husband would agree. But anyhow, I tried to avoid Mrs. X during the rest of the vacation and not in contact with Mr.&Mr.X ever since.
I just booked a weekend ski vacation with my family, she informed her sister and their family wanted to come. 
Out of the blue, I received a call from Mrs. X, just asking about the ski package that I booked, I told her that I will send it out be email to everyone. I then sent the info in an email to her as well as her husband. She later sent me an electronic Xmas card with standard holiday greetings to my family (copying her husband on it) and asked some more questions about the trip. When I informed my wife about it, she just blew up and accused me of having something going on with Mrs. X. I assured her that there was nothing, but she said she's very upset and forbid me to ever communicate with Mrs. X again. 
On one hand, I want to be clear with her that there was nothing going on and have no issue not communicating with Mrs. X, but on the other hand, I find it very rude just not responding to their greetings and inquiries even though Mr.X were being copied on all email messages.
Not sure what to do here, I appreciate any advice.


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

personally think you should talk your wife seriously.Confidence and trust in the other is important in a relationship.


----------



## daMan (Dec 18, 2012)

dan_1982JB said:


> personally think you should talk your wife seriously.Confidence and trust in the other is important in a relationship.


Believe me I've tried, on many occasions. I think she has some kind of serious jealousy phobia, don't know if such a thing exists but if it is, she has it. 
I've suggested that I should send a reply to both the couples and cc: my wife with a very standard response, i.e. thank you and same to your family, etc. but she immediately jumped on it "why are you so anxious to continue communication with her????"


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

I imagine.she has fear to lost you.jealousy are so bad,but when they are huge they are a problem which should be solved ,but you can not let they handle your relationship.
Maybe she should go with a therapist.


----------

